# Arnica after birth



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

I am planning to take arnica immediately after labor - would I take the recommended dosage for adults? Or is it somehow different in that situation. The arnica I have is 30x. Thanks!


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veryerin* 
I am planning to take arnica immediately after labor - would I take the recommended dosage for adults? Or is it somehow different in that situation. The arnica I have is 30x. Thanks!

I depends on the intensity of the symptoms. I've had births where I didn't need any Arnica... the baby came so quickly and easily that there was no swelling or soreness to treat. That being said many stores that only carry homeopathics in potencies up to 30X and 30C will carry Arnica 200C (sometimes denoted 200CH or 200 CK) and I'd recommend having it on hand. It's more likely to match the force of your symptoms after birth.

~BV


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

I took arnica 200C (or 1M?) directly after birthing and it worked for afterpains too.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

You may want to get some arnica gel for you AND DH. During labor sometimes we get into positions our body isn't used to. DH held me up through several contractions and did LOTS of counterpressure on my hips (posterior baby) so we were both a bit sore the next day.

Keri


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nan'sMom* 
I took arnica 200C (or 1M?) directly after birthing and it worked for afterpains too.

Oooh... I didn't know it helped with afterpains!

You also might want to think about having some arnica gel on hand for any major vaginal bruising and for bruising on your newborn. My son came out with some major bruising from being hung up on my tailbone and the topical arnica really seemed to help diminish the bruises and the swelling and pain for him.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I bought arnica gel and applied it on the external area of the Birth canal and it STUNG!!! Like its bengay or something. OUCH!!! Is that normal? Or is there another kind of arnica gel ya'll are talking about?


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
I bought arnica gel and applied it on the external area of the Birth canal and it STUNG!!! Like its bengay or something. OUCH!!! Is that normal? Or is there another kind of arnica gel ya'll are talking about?

Oh, no! Potentized (homeopathic) Arnica is fine taken internally or mixed with water or lotion base and applied externally. Herbal Arnica should *never* be applied on broken skin. As experience taught you it's very irritating.









~BV


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I had not thought of adding the homeopathic arnica to my birth kit. I already have some of Weleda's arnica massage oil (olive oil base) on hand for rubbing on my back, legs and pelvis or DH's arms if he needs to do a lot of counter pressure.

I did not know this would be bad for my vulva, we have used it prebirth in that area before with no problems. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, thanks for all the great info! I will have to have DH take some as well! I will look into gel or oil forms too. Thanks again!


----------



## maranapanda (Jun 10, 2006)

My labor was fast, and I had a bit of tearing. I took some regular ol' arnica 30c a few hours after birth, and throughout the following days. I felt amazing. Love the stuff!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryonyvaughn* 
Oh, no! Potentized (homeopathic) Arnica is fine taken internally or mixed with water or lotion base and applied externally. Herbal Arnica should *never* be applied on broken skin. As experience taught you it's very irritating.









~BV

Thanks








Its good that I know that now!


----------



## wannathird (May 23, 2007)

I took 1m and will do that again. i also have the oil for labor


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

I took 200C right after my last birth, and it really helped with bleeding. When I birthed the placenta, it was all clean, no blood or anything came out with it. My PP bleeding was less, and my afterpains were better than the previous two births.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I had a 40 hr. back labor and a major second degree tear (including a popped blood vessel in my labia) and had very little swelling and soreness. I attribute it to the 200c arnica I took immediately following the birth and the 30c (or 30 x--can't recall) arnica I took over the next few days. It is amazing stuff.


----------

